# Making Mistakes already



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

Mistake #1 Got sucked into this hobby

#2 was un aware of how small HO was

#3 Under estimated the room needed

#4 ordered three things that were Kits, and not assembled

Its all good though, I wish there was a Train Shop around me, I never saw an HO train till my showed up this evening. I can see were this takes alot of time and patence.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like your off to a great start. Kepp the progress pics coming.
Have fun it's built rite in


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Take your time, and ask lots of questions. So far looks great, I love the double heading locos from that set.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, keep posting and asking.

...
#3, we all at a times think wishfully


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SSG. Diesel said:


> Mistake #1 Got sucked into this hobby
> 
> #2 was un aware of how small HO was
> 
> ...


How small it is? :laugh:

take a look at N or Z gauge. bring a magnifying glass.:laugh:

A comparison of trains size picture for you.
O is the biggest, HO next, the small ones are N


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

SSG.Diesel....

First thing to do is relax. Give yourself time to appreciate HO. It's one of the two most popular scales for a really good reason---it's pleasing to the eye, and it's easy to work with. You can get an awful lot into a small space with it. You made a good choice, so pat yourself on the back for your wisdom and settle down to get to know your new wife. *L*

Let me offer a suggestion. The guys here turned me on to AnyRail and it was a great investment. For $60, you can use your pc to design a layout of just about any scale. It's something even a dummy like me can use. You can order it on line and start working with it within an hour or less. It will allow you to make the most out of the space you have available. There's nothing more frustrating than trying to use real track to make a complex setup and find the pieces just will not come out right in terms of lengths and curve radii. You can demo it for free with a 50-piece-of-track setup with no commitment to buy. http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

Again, pat yourself on the back and congratulate yourself for a good choice---HO will prove itself to you.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

SSG,

Hey! welcome to the hobby!! I, too, am a newbie. 

I railroaded back in the late 70's and early 80's as a teen, then went in the service, and never took it up again....until now..

I like your setup. Good luck and post pics:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Just remember this, There is no such thing as a mistake, just learning experiences.


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

*First HO model*

Thanks guys, 

I started my first modifications to an HO Scale truck. 
I'm thinking I might want to get an Air Brush set up, the brush isn't working to great but its a start. 

I want to do a logging layout, so I'm waiting on my trailer kit from Zycon.

Heres what I got so far.........


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice! You do good work.


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

Kenworth looks very good. I like how you tore it down completely and started from the ground up. Are you doing a modern logging scene or an early logging scene? Either way, Checker out Walthers online. You should be able to find equipment and other vehichles to make your layout look really good.


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm shootin for modern, I got a Volvo Hi lift un loader, John Deere Skidder, Additional Log Truck with West Coast Tug Trailer and a Mack To convert into another log truck, all in the mail. I have a four day weekend so I'm hoping to get my table for the layout made, and get some models done as well.


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool. Look forward to seeing more of the vehicles as you get them started.


----------

